# Bruno Boutin



## TaylorGA8 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm considering buying a Bruno Boutin Classical guitar. This will be my first high end classical.

I was wondering if anyone has any opinions on Boutin guitars and if there are any other Canadian classical guitar makers I should consider as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## skidz (Jul 18, 2011)

just bought one and am 100% pleased with it. cedar-cedar double top, looks and plays beautifully. core sound is veryyyy warm, deep, balanced, and LOUD. however there is still a wide palette of colour, RH placement makes all the difference. good sustain, even the highest notes on the fretboard can sing. i totally recommend buying one before he jacks the prices up, which he totally could.. tried my guitar at a recent exhibit where his guitars were the cheapest, and almost everyone agreed that they were the nicest as well. i've played his spruce and cedar full tops as well, and a spruce-cedar double top... all instruments are great. very nice and humble man as well.


----------

